# Jameson's



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

In my new quest to taste and enjoy malt liquors I headed to the local pub last night. I was also escaping "ladies night" at my house! I took a Fuente series F with me, sat down, and ordered a Jameson's Irish whiskey. Before that I had only tried Dalmore Cigar malt scotch and Glenlivet scotch so I thought I would let the Irish have their shot (no pun intended).

It was quite tasty, I think, but the series F was a little too overpowering for it, or it was a little too weak for the series F. Whatever the case I found that I could not taste it enough. I will have to try it again when I am not smoking. The next two glasses were Dalmore which went much better with the cigar, IMO.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

fizguy said:


> In my new quest to taste and enjoy malt liquors I headed to the local pub last night. I was also escaping "ladies night" at my house! I took a Fuente series F with me, sat down, and ordered a Jameson's Irish whiskey. Before that I had only tried Dalmore Cigar malt scotch and Glenlivet scotch so I thought I would let the Irish have their shot (no pun intended).
> 
> It was quite tasty, I think, but the series F was a little too overpowering for it, or it was a little too weak for the series F. Whatever the case I found that I could not taste it enough. I will have to try it again when I am not smoking. The next two glasses were Dalmore which went much better with the cigar, IMO.


Dalmore is great, as is Glenlivet. Jameson's is a nice mellow whiskey. Better to drink it with a mild cigar, if that suits your taste. Incidentally, an Irish chick once told me Jameson's was rotgut and Bushmill's was way better. She was HOT so I didn't argue.  cheers


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

I was kinda hoping that this thread was about tasting and enjoying _Jenna_ Jameson.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Many, many years ago an Irish bartender in the Playboy Club of Cincinnati told me that Jameson is mixing whiskey, whereas Bushmill's was sipping whiskey, but Tullamore Dew was the nectar of the gods.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't think the good folks at the Jameson's distillery would appreciate you referring to their product as "malt liquor".


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

My father-in-law had a foray with Jameson's two summers ago. He ended up passed out in the bed of my Bro-In-Laws truck. When he came round (after his daughter hid the Jameson) he was going around the house calling out to the Jameson :r . Not one of his finest moments, because of this I have vowed never to touch the stuff. Dalmore was a much better Scotch than I expected. I paid 25.00 for a fifth and was more than pleasantly surprised.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Bush Mills Black Bush and Red Breast are among my favorites in the Irish genre along with Jameson 1780.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

THey had a cool gift pack with a bottle of Jameson's and a Coaster set with a cool metal coaster holder. It is a nice freebie if it is available where you live!!!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Jameson's good for a shot with a beer. Now the 12yr old(1780) or the 18yr old(gold) are great sipping whiskey. The gold is far superior, but they also make the Red Breast which is a favorite at my place. Smooth, mellow lots of honey and heather undertones. But the best( and the costliest) Middleton rare.:dr :al 
And they all go with milder smokes, I don't think they make an Irish Whiskey that stands up to a full bodied smoke.IMHO:al


----------

